# Navy High Collar Whites (Navy Choker)



## medaid (19 Mar 2008)

For the Gentlemen or soon to be Naval Gentlemen who desires Whites, Summer, High Collar, Navy or however they wish to name it now, you may purchase it here:


http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p_service_dress_white_choker_3095.aspx

This site may have been one of the best kept secrets around for those of us who are privileged enough to wear a set of whites, and have went through lots of trouble to find where to conveniently order it from the world wide web.

A few tips:

1. If you are an NCM, you don't require the loops for the shoulder boards, so save your money.
2. If you are an Officer, you don't require the loops for the shoulder board to be sewn on by them. Do it yourselves, it's cheap efficient, and if you require tailoring, the tailor can do it for an extra $5 or what ever. 
3. Order the same size as your DEUs if you prefer. However, I generally advise you to go 1 size larger around the chest, and they can tailor down if necessary. 

Use this info well gentlemen.

Mods, could we please sticky this so the wondering hoard may have a reference point permanently etched up there?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (19 Mar 2008)

Isn't the Canadian white naval jacket/tunic a diferent pattern than the US, in terms of the pockets?  I thought the Canadian pockets were pleated and the pocket flaps had a different design to them?


----------



## medaid (19 Mar 2008)

Naw Matt same things. Since we don't make our own any more the US pattern has pretty much been daopted as the norm. The only problem is that we don't have the right sized buttons for them.


----------



## FRB (11 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> The only problem is that we don't have the right sized buttons for them.



Actually we do have the right-sized buttons for those tunics. Go visit your local tailor shop on Base and they will give them to you. Make sure you have the medium size buttons for the pockets too.


----------

